# Transfer image iPad sur Tv : son ok , pas l'image ?



## Tad kozh (14 Février 2012)

Bonsoir
Si j'utilise l'application  francetv de l'application IPad  je peux transférer l'image et le son sur la Tv ( par exemple France5), ok également avec Arte
Mais en utilisant l'application W9 ou M6 ou myTf1 ,seul le son est transféré impossible de voir l'image
Y a t'il un bug ou une explication
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Mac Chris (7 Mars 2012)

je crois qu'ils les ont volontairement bridés.


----------



## Tad kozh (7 Mars 2012)

merci pour votre réponse


----------



## Du29 (8 Mars 2012)

Même constat aussi sur les même App.

Seul solution, JB de l'Ipad et installation de AIRVIDEOENABLER depuis Cydia.

Et la plus aucune limitation audio et video quelques soit d'où provient le média


----------



## Tad kozh (8 Mars 2012)

Merci DU29 pour cette info bien utile


----------

